# Hens Laying...WooHoo



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

My girls just started laying...i have 10 hens and im getting 4 eggs a day...is that normal amount??


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

At this time of year you may not see full rate of lay...but it will increase and you will be overrun with eggs soon.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay to first eggs!  Congratulations.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

preachergirl09 said:


> My girls just started laying...i have 10 hens and im getting 4 eggs a day...is that normal amount??


Great news. How old are they?


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks. Theyre 6 months. I also raise ducks and theyre about 6 mo as well and started laying yesterday. Im so excited!


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks you guys 4 the input...i just LOVE my chickens!!!


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Great news that your hens have started laying May they continue to reward you, there is nothing better than your own fresh eggs


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

I tottally LOVE my chickns!!!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Congrats! I love the first ones.. Well all of them really! I had one chick that was much younger that the rest. And I got a tiny egg the other day. I know who left me that gift!


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

What i love is ive got 10 hens & they started out laying like 3 eggs per day. Now im getting 6! I just love going out to my pen every day n seeing how many eggs i have....


----------

